# Desperate to enter Canada



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi there,
Im an Irish citizen, my experience is in administration and accounts and I have accounts technician qualification, currently completing diploma in business and if I continue for another year will have a degree in business. My husband is a mechanic and we have so far been concentrating on him applying as the principal applicant under the provincial nominee program but he is not getting any response at all. Does anyone know if perhaps I could be the one who would have a better chance of getting the job offer? Any help greatly appreciated as we are going over at end of February to check out Ontario and Alberta areas and we are desperate to make the move. We are hoping to get a job offer for him at that stage but its looking more difficult than we originally hoped. Anyone think I might in fact get a job offer easier? P.S. I also train part - time in book-keeping both computerised and manual. Any help greatly appreciated. thanks Linda & James Doyle


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

LindaDoyle said:


> Hi there,
> Im an Irish citizen, my experience is in administration and accounts and I have accounts technician qualification, currently completing diploma in business and if I continue for another year will have a degree in business. My husband is a mechanic and we have so far been concentrating on him applying as the principal applicant under the provincial nominee program but he is not getting any response at all. Does anyone know if perhaps I could be the one who would have a better chance of getting the job offer? Any help greatly appreciated as we are going over at end of February to check out Ontario and Alberta areas and we are desperate to make the move. We are hoping to get a job offer for him at that stage but its looking more difficult than we originally hoped. Anyone think I might in fact get a job offer easier? P.S. I also train part - time in book-keeping both computerised and manual. Any help greatly appreciated. thanks Linda & James Doyle


Hi Linda,

I've found that emailing companies/businesses from across the pond is, at best, a futile effort. Companies seem unwilling or are ignorant to your advances. However don't give up hope. What I will say is that Canada is very much a face to face culture. I plan on putting my immigration forms in over February 2011 as my current job is listed on the 38 in demand occupations (Psychology). I do still, however, plan to go over and see my aunt in Burlington, ON over summer and nothing short of sell myself to companies. It is frustrating, but as my uncle who lives there says, Canadians are quite slow to do things. 

David


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

davida969 said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> I've found that emailing companies/businesses from across the pond is, at best, a futile effort. Companies seem unwilling or are ignorant to your advances. However don't give up hope. What I will say is that Canada is very much a face to face culture. I plan on putting my immigration forms in over February 2011 as my current job is listed on the 38 in demand occupations (Psychology). I do still, however, plan to go over and see my aunt in Burlington, ON over summer and nothing short of sell myself to companies. It is frustrating, but as my uncle who lives there says, Canadians are quite slow to do things.
> 
> David


Hi David, you are lucky that your job is on the demand list. My husband is a mechanic but it's in the automobile area even though he would be perfectly capable of turning his hand to anything in the mechanic field. We have been to an immigration consultant who recommended we go over and suss things out and try go down the route of PNP by him getting a job offer but its so frustrating to spend days online sending out resumes with not even a response. Anyway, hopefully going to plan the trip for February 2011 and see how we get on. Im getting more frustrated having read online that he also needs to have his occupation certified.....planning on him sitting red seal when we go over there so I hope that will be enough for him to qualify for a job offer. Thx for the reply and good luck with your trip also. Linda.


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

LindaDoyle said:


> Hi David, you are lucky that your job is on the demand list. My husband is a mechanic but it's in the automobile area even though he would be perfectly capable of turning his hand to anything in the mechanic field. We have been to an immigration consultant who recommended we go over and suss things out and try go down the route of PNP by him getting a job offer but its so frustrating to spend days online sending out resumes with not even a response. Anyway, hopefully going to plan the trip for February 2011 and see how we get on. Im getting more frustrated having read online that he also needs to have his occupation certified.....planning on him sitting red seal when we go over there so I hope that will be enough for him to qualify for a job offer. Thx for the reply and good luck with your trip also. Linda.


Its a pain! I need to get my degree transcribed for Canada, whatever happened to the UK having the best education system and our qualifications are accepted anywhere eh! 

Good luck with your journey, hope you get the job offer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

davida969 said:


> Its a pain! I need to get my degree transcribed for Canada, whatever happened to the UK having the best education system and our qualifications are accepted anywhere eh!
> 
> Good luck with your journey, hope you get the job offer.


I think having your degree attested is more about making sure it is valid than the UK having a better education system and that your qualifications are accepted anywhere. It's the same everywhere - it's easy to show fake qualifications to get get a job to get into the country, and they just want to make sure yours are valid


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

davida969 said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> I've found that emailing companies/businesses from across the pond is, at best, a futile effort. Companies seem unwilling or are ignorant to your advances. However don't give up hope. What I will say is that Canada is very much a face to face culture. I plan on putting my immigration forms in over February 2011 as my current job is listed on the 38 in demand occupations (Psychology). I do still, however, plan to go over and see my aunt in Burlington, ON over summer and nothing short of sell myself to companies. It is frustrating, but as my uncle who lives there says, Canadians are quite slow to do things.
> 
> David


I agree with that - face to face will stand you a better chance. I don't think it's unique to Canada, though. First impressions count for a lot, and I think it's hard to get a job anywhere without meeting the potential employer first.

From an employer's perspective, it's so much easier to hire someone who they know are already in the country & is readily available for an interview, etc., than to try and hire someone who may take weeks or months to get into the country, etc. If they don't get to meet the person, they can't ask questions, find out what they're like, etc., and if they sponsor them over, it's a big hassle if it doesn't work out


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

nola said:


> I agree with that - face to face will stand you a better chance. I don't think it's unique to Canada, though. First impressions count for a lot, and I think it's hard to get a job anywhere without meeting the potential employer first.
> 
> From an employer's perspective, it's so much easier to hire someone who they know are already in the country & is readily available for an interview, etc., than to try and hire someone who may take weeks or months to get into the country, etc. If they don't get to meet the person, they can't ask questions, find out what they're like, etc., and if they sponsor them over, it's a big hassle if it doesn't work out


Thanks for that post. Now I feel a little more confident. I think our best bet is to both go with the intention of selling ourselves and hopefully one of us will get a job interview before we have to return. Thx again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

LindaDoyle said:


> Thanks for that post. Now I feel a little more confident. I think our best bet is to both go with the intention of selling ourselves and hopefully one of us will get a job interview before we have to return. Thx again.


Yes, I hope you do feel more confident - I'm sure it'll be much, much easier to find a job when your husband and/or you can meet a prospective employer and you can "sell" himselves. 

I have to admit, I can't remember which jobs are on the needed list, but IMO your husband's is the most likely. Seems to be a mechanic is one that is needed? Don't quote me, though - Auld Yin can give you a better answer.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

nola said:


> I agree with that - face to face will stand you a better chance. I don't think it's unique to Canada, though. First impressions count for a lot, and I think it's hard to get a job anywhere without meeting the potential employer first.
> 
> From an employer's perspective, it's so much easier to hire someone who they know are already in the country & is readily available for an interview, etc., than to try and hire someone who may take weeks or months to get into the country, etc. If they don't get to meet the person, they can't ask questions, find out what they're like, etc., and if they sponsor them over, it's a big hassle if it doesn't work out


Completely agree with this Nola!


----------

